# ** New Content - Important Vote! **



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

*NEW Activity Stream*​
*Do you like it?*


Love the new stream.
6025.10%
Hate it, keep the old style.
17974.90%


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

*I'd appreciate it if everyone could please vote in this poll.*

There's a heated debate going on with the software publishers that make the forum software behind UKM. In the next version they are replacing the 'New Content' display with a new 'Activity Stream'.

Now, there are many positives about the Activity Stream, but lots of people are unhappy with the way it looks. Personally I think it's too spaced out, too much like Facebook and is missing key information like number of replies etc.
However, I'm just one voice.

In an effort to help shape the development of this feature I'd like to present them with real world votes from our users showing how everyone here on UKM feels about it.

*This is the current system:*









And this is what it would look like *after* the update:









Please vote whether you like it or not!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

It will be hard to tell until its in use. I'm not that bothered really, if the site turns into a ball ache then i'll move to another which is not.

PS give it a go then ask opinion. If its not liked revert back...


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

So a yes for new content and no for old? Not that clear @Lorian


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Natty Steve'o said:


> It will be hard to tell until its in use. I'm not that bothered really, if the site turns into a ball ache then i'll move to another which is not.
> 
> PS give it a go then ask opinion. If its not liked revert back...


The issue is that reverting back wouldn't be an option.
However, we need to upgrade because the upgrade fixes stacks of issues (like the reply box, quoting people etc). But as soon as we do, we're committed to the new look.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

I prefer it as it is.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Lorian said:


> The issue is that reverting back wouldn't be an option.However, *we need to upgrade because the upgrade fixes stacks of issues (like the reply box, quoting people etc). *But as soon as we do, we're committed to the new look.


No point in asking opinion then, just crack on. What needs to be done needs to be done!


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> No point in asking opinion then, just crack on. What needs to be done needs to be done!


Not if there is a way to keep the majority happy.

Keep current look and fix issues would more than likely keep the majority happy.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Drogon said:


> So a yes for new content and no for old? Not that clear @Lorian


Thanks, I've re-worded it.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Not if there is a way to keep the majority happy.
> 
> *Keep current look and fix issues* would more than likely keep the majority happy.


If this is possible would it not have been resolved already? I hope this is an option!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Natty Steve'o said:


> No point in asking opinion then, just crack on. What needs to be done needs to be done!


My hope is that if we get a lot of negative votes then I can show them that it's not a popular choice. They are open to making visual changes, its just that currently they don't believe it's as big of an issue as people are making out.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

keep as is. This way we can get to the page we want, the new way does not have that option it seems.

looks wise, it makes no difference to me. ease of use is what counts.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Lorian said:


> My hope is that if we get a lot of negative votes then I can show them that it's not a popular choice. They are open to making visual changes, its just that currently they don't believe it's as big of an issue as people are making out.


Who are they? Is this not your site? If it is your site, tell them what YOU want and have done with it. If you want to change/upgrade then do it. By doing so you may loss some people but you will also gain others with a more modern looking site.

Pros vs cons...

I quite like the way it looks now. I block all adverts to keep the page clean regardless of what format it takes.


----------



## M.I.D (Feb 11, 2014)

I think change Is good. Needs changing up but I am not sure I like the new look you gce posted


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

keep current look


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

i liked the old forum, i'd vote to have the old forum back if we could but under these circumstances i vote to keep what we currently have over the new version thats being offered.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Lorian said:


> Thanks, I've re-worded it.


Np.

I have only started using the forum again due to the recent topics (as it is now).

Was horrible without it,


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

I prefer the less cutesy look by a country mile


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Current system (looking at the above proposed) is much better, more information and I would say far easier to navigate so leave it as it is. This typical of web site designers just taken me 12 months to get ours right because they think they know best... but they don't!


----------



## daztheman86 (Jul 8, 2015)

Not fussed


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Why would it be an upgrade to move to a system that provides ZERO benefits - it takes information away actually....

One of the reasons I open a thread sometimes is because of the number of replies to see what's going on in there.


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Why would it be an upgrade to move to a system that provides ZERO benefits - it takes information away actually....
> 
> One of the reasons I open a thread sometimes is because of the number of replies to see what's going on in there.


would imagine adding a reply count should be easy enough? But I agree I would be miffed if that feature went completely


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Leave it as it is.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

I still don't like the most recent update. This one looks worse.

Feel the site is only just picking up again from the last update.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Less is more!


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

I preferred how it was a year ago.

Thanks for the email though.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

I prefer the current look.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

I'n not going to vote in this.

Reason being when the site changed to it's current look I initially though what a load of crap, however after a while using it i'm not so sure i'd like it to go back to the old version. I can see it being the same scenario should you implement this.

And for that reason Lorian. I'm out.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Every each update is making this forum worse & worse & worse

How many more updates we gonna have this year

Make one that counts

New look-


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> I'n not going to vote in this.
> 
> Reason being when the site changed to it's current look I initially though what a load of crap, however after a while using it i'm not so sure i'd like it to go back to the old version. I can see it being the same scenario should you implement this.
> 
> And for that reason Lorian. I'm out.


What Betty means is leave it as it is


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Keep as is! @Lorian if they don't comply tell them I'm gonna come round and start shaving their gerbils!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Thanks for voting everyone!
Once it hits 100 votes I'll send it over and hopefully we can get it changed to a better layout.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

prefer how it is now cos you can see who created the thread and when it was created rather than just when the last reply is


----------



## Leeds23 (Oct 2, 2012)

I mean, facebook keeps changing and a lot of people moan initially, but in the end they put up with it and eventually get used to it.

I hate anything too bulky and glossy usually, preferring practicality but fixing bugs is more important.

I would assume you can apply any extra tweaks necessary, with manual coding or make use of existing mods.

I used to run a forum on v bulletin software and was forever tweaking stuff, you can usually hire people from the likes of fiverr.com to make edits on the cheap if self coding is an issue.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

keep it as it is.

still not a fan of the update that last happened... just getting to like it (when i have time to get on).


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

It's already changed from the old version that I liked so might as well crack on. Can't stand in the way of progress. I'll adapt


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Gains said:


> I'm not sure you can say that as a bodybuilder


Yes you can when talking web pages.....!


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

Prefer it as it is now to be honest, more info shown.


----------



## 6108 (Jun 26, 2007)

The New Stream looks pretty good!


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

We're Def creatures of habit!

Thx for ghe vote option!!!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

This has been really helpful - they're listening and based on feedback and pressure from several forum Admins (and your votes!) they are making visual changes to alter the look of the new content stream.

We're changing things!

UKM power for the win. :lol:


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Leave it as is.

No one likes being told what to do, let alone what they should like.

Having it in order, means I can just scroll back to when I was last online.

Nice easy way of not missing anything.

So no tell them to do one.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Not too fussed. If it changes I'll adapt.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Looks like the proposed new version uses the same amount of space to provide less information, so for me this would be worse.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

The old recent activity at top of page was so much better and easy to see what's going on. I know you say you can revert back, but either if the new choices is poor


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Growing Lad said:


> The old recent activity at top of page was so much better and easy to see what's going on. I know you say you can revert back, but either if the new choices is poor


I've set the shortcut on my laptop to be the New Content page so I always go straight there and don't miss the old recent activity list at all. On Tapatalk I similarly browse using the Unread tab.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Keep as is.


----------



## goodison1972 (Mar 18, 2012)

prefer the old, but would still stick around if it changed


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Don't like the new look I like the replies and views on show.


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

> The issue is that reverting back wouldn't be an option.However, we need to upgrade because the upgrade fixes stacks of issues (like the reply box, quoting people etc). But as soon as we do, we're committed to the new look.


If there are many issues that would be fixed and all functionality is more efficient then I'm for the new look.

It makes sense to upgrade if many issues are corrected. The difficulty for the users is learning how to navigate the new upgrade.
I'm a visual person so changes in navigation can be frustrating for me with any new upgrade. If there could be a short tutorial on what is new and how to use what is new as well as navigate the new stream then I'm for the new look.

Yes, change to new look.


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

prefer the old system don't like this current one.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Leave it as it is.

The new look honestly is really not for me. It misses too many info.


----------



## nickynoo (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm having trouble don't like the new style don't no wot the f--k to do. Pleas help the old style I'd just go to latest topic and see wot people were talking about and choose wot I could give my opinion on or join the convo.. Cheers


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

I preferred the old site by far but as it is I'm just getting round to not minding it and changing again for the worse imo makes no sense even if it's going to fix problems else where


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

old style if more apealing and practical ...


----------



## nickynoo (Dec 8, 2012)

I prefer the Old style but don't think it matters wot we say you've obviously spent a lot of money to a web designer.. So I suppose it's irrelevant if I carn't get on with it I'll just move to another site even though I like ukm lot of good people...;;;-)))


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Pack it all in and go back to the old board software, I say.


----------

